# Face Plate And Angle Plate From Castings



## AustinTom (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm in the middle of a project right now making a faceplate and angleplate from castings.

I don't have a milling machine just a shaper, lathe and drill press.  It's been slow going but fun.






I still have a lot of work to do yet, but I've been videoing the process.

Here's what I've got so far:






Thanks for looking.

Austin


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 24, 2015)

I watched a few minutes of the video. I will finish watching this later. Looks good so far.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 24, 2015)

You do nice work.

 "Billy G"


----------



## AustinTom (Aug 28, 2015)

I got part 2 up on YouTube. This is probably going to take a while to finish


----------



## AustinTom (Sep 11, 2015)

Part three is up.


----------

